# Has Anyone Heard Of goldrefiningsystems.com



## GoldMonkey46 (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone on the forum heard of this company?

http://www.goldrefiningsystems.com/?gclid=CNzd58G-2LUCFYKDQgodSyAAuw

http://www.goldrefiningsystems.com/c/17/99999-purity-gold-refining

They say the have an odorless method for refining gold to five nines. The person Armand has no information on his own product no demo information accept a two year old youtube video on the machine acutually refining what looks like gold. They don't even offer training on how to use it. Can anyone offer up some advise on this system of if it is any good or if this company is a scam. :| 

Thx

GM46


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=goldrefiningsystems&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## Palladium (Apr 24, 2013)

> By using our REFINE’IT system, all the user has to do is melt the gold in an ingot, submerge the gold in the gold refining equipment we provide, then wait. The next day, pure, 24-karat gold will be waiting!



And to think i've been doing it the hard way.


----------



## GoldMonkey46 (Apr 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHAAH! I knew i would love being on this sight. So all kidding aside this is a real scam right! I am slow but i eventually get there. I have a great person refining my material for me at the moment but need to prepare for the eventuallity that the earth opens up and consumes him or he no longer is in the trade. I would not want to be left out on a learch if you know what i mean.

Thx

GoldMonkey46


----------



## 4metals (Apr 24, 2013)

They require inquarting before putting into their cell. Then a second cell will bring it up to .9999 electrolytically. May work for a small guy. Definately not for diamond removal.


----------

